# Asked to cancel ride and take cash?



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride. 

Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

artemis said:


> So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride.
> 
> Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


I'm not advising this. But if you where to ever do such a thing, and I may or may not have done a few, never do it on a ride you already started. Never.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I've seen several drivers on here post that they have taken cash rides. It is a risk. Once you shut off the app and take cash, you are no longer covered by insurance so if you get into an accident you could be SOL. If you want to take cash rides you should have commercial insurance and you may need a special license depending on the city or state that you live in.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not advising this. But if you where to ever do such a thing, and I may or may not have done a few, never do it on a ride you already started. Never.


I would never do it before or after the ride started. Should anything happen during the ride, it's my ass. According to Uber I'm not on a ride so they could care less.

All I can say is man/woman up and pay it, you aren't having to take the train into town nor are you having to get a DD for the night + play insane parking fees.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Some have stated that pax could sue you for everything should u get into an accident on a cash ride. Well I don't own a home so they ain't getting much. 
It would be in their best interest if we both agree that we're just two friends hanging out. This way personal insurance covers. 

Again, just saying in case someone was to do this since question was asked.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

That was your Uber secret shopper. If you had accepted the cash you would have found your self deactivated


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> That was your Uber secret shopper. If you had accepted the cash you would have found your self deactivated


Well if being an Uber secret shoppers means coming out from one bar with alcohol on your breath and then going to another bar, i'd like that job.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I got a rider for 2 straight nights, Fri. and Sat., while on the ride he offered to pay cash for the ride on the way back, he told me about the time he was going to leave the nudie bar and I showed up the first night, but he was already requesting and it came to me since I was very close. Took him to his hotel and he gave me a $5.00 tip. Next night it was the same story, same place, I went to pick him up but he pinged me again. When I got there another Uber driver was about to take him, so I told him, I got your ride here, he got out of the car while the other Uber guy look at me with what I can tell, was not a wish me well look. His ride the night before came to $ 18.00, I got 11 something, but he said that he agreed to pay the other Uber driver $ 15.00 cash so I said, "I thought you was going to wait for me, you got the ride request and would've cost you above 20 with the cancel fee..."

He didn't answered cos he was asleep. I got to his hotel woke him up, and he said "Thanks buddy, here is your $15.00 bucks, I will see you later". He was so drunk he didn't realize that I did the ride on the Uber app and on top he paid me the $ 15.00 bucks he promised the other guy.

I called it a generous tip


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

artemis said:


> Well if being an Uber secret shoppers means coming out from one bar with alcohol on your breath and then going to another bar, i'd like that job.


I picked up an AHole at a bar at 2am once. He was buzzed, a jerk, and he tried to get me into trouble by trying to get me to violate Uber policy for his benefit. As I threw him out of my car he informed me he works in Uber tech. He does work for Uber. Uber employees like to go out and party just like any other pax, And they do take Uber.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Complaint probably fell on deaf ears, if you did complain.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

artemis said:


> Complaint probably fell on deaf ears, if you did complain.


No, I complained that I felt "Harassed and that I was working in a hostile work environment" put in place by this Uber employee. (I'm a female and yes I played that card) At first I got the copy and paste " we are sorry you are experiencing this problem......" Then suddenly another message said to call them. I did and they got all the info they needed from me and told me this behavior by Uber employees is " unacceptable " towards their drivers......drivers make the company run.........yada yada yada......and he will be delt with.

They probably told him only high ranking Uber employees and Travis are the only ones allowed to harass women on the job


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> That was your Uber secret shopper. If you had accepted the cash you would have found your self deactivated


Or undercover Taxi police.



artemis said:


> Well if being an Uber secret shoppers means coming out from one bar with alcohol on your breath and then going to another bar, i'd like that job.


I could do that well.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Or undercover Taxi police.


But can taxi police drink on the job though?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Once I was paid cash for a ride, but I double dipped. 
I picked up a woman on the side of the highway. They got a flat tire but she was on her way to appointment she couldn't miss so she requested uber. Her friend who was driving her and staying behind with the car comes to window and hands me $40. She says "here's for the ride". 
Appetently she didn't know how uber works. 
I took it as a tip.
Ride paid out $26.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

artemis said:


> So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride.
> 
> Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


You may not be covered by your insurance off the app. Ubers end when you end the trip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not advising this. But if you where to ever do such a thing, and I may or may not have done a few, never do it on a ride you already started. Never.


Trip did not begin or end on time fare adjustment?


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

I got a nice cash ride when I started uber. Didn't know the risks involved but anywho, picked this guy up, confirmed his address but he said it's wrong so I asked him to change it. After numerous attempts it wouldn't let him change so I told him he has to get out of the car. He later handed me $150 to drive him to his house which was a 40 min drive. I smiled the whole trip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

artemis said:


> So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride.
> 
> Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


This is VERY BAD,

Unless you have full commercial insurance (good enough to take passengers WITHOUT UBER'S INVOLVEMENT) your taking the full liability in the event something happens.

Picture a $1,000,000 lawsuit you just lost... and no insurance covering it.

In at least one state it's illegal, I don't know about your neck of the woods.

This is a time to just say no, put your foot down, and take the ratings hit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> You may not be covered by your insurance off the app. Ubers end when you end the trip.


I have a relative who is a lawyer. He used to work FOR the insurance companies, now he works for civilians. He told me that if you're ins co refuses to pay a claim because you accepted cash for a ride, to call him. He will win that case, and a LOT of extra money.
They can cancel you after all is paid off ... but they MUST pay you. And they will.

Note: I am a Realtor. I pay extra because sometimes I have clients in the car. So, if I am showing houses and driving someone around .. am I driving for money? Yes, no, yes ... no. I dunno, And a jury doesn't either. BUT, a jury HATES insurance companies. 
You'll win. A lot. And a lawyer will take that case on contingency.

Take the off book rides BEFORE they go on ap. I do.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There are people who want to undercut the surge by paying cash. Happens all the time after events that cause over 3x surge. They hail Uber cars like they're taxis


----------



## Bellybean3 (Feb 25, 2017)

artemis said:


> So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride.
> 
> Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

artemis said:


> So I was driving 3 guys from Maryland into Downtown DC, the projected cost was about 50$ (apparently they couldn't wait until the surge went down), and during the ride they kept asking me to take 30$ cash and cancel the trip. After much back and forth, they finally stopped asking (my share of the fare was about 35$). I reported it to Uber immediately after the trip, but I'm figuring they hit me with a 1-star on that ride.
> 
> Anyone been asked to do this and went along with such a request?


I did it once because I felt sorry for the woman. It was from near Downtown St. Pete to Tampa. She paid $25 and normally the trip would have been about that much. I did not start the trip.... I would never normally do that, but something told me that this girl was in a tight spot.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

This sort of happened to me a while ago. I took a ride that netted me about 21 bucks via Uber at the end the guy handed me a crisp twenty and said you canceled the ride right we're all good. I agree he figured that was that. Little did he know that I charge them both on Uber and Via his generous tip. Don't care how much he downrated me I'll pick him up again.

Tell if I'm honest I didn't realize what he meant until I checked how much I got from Uber and how much he tipped me. Must have done this a lot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ivanz said:


> This sort of happened to me a while ago. I took a ride that netted me about 21 bucks via Uber at the end the guy handed me a crisp twenty and said you canceled the ride right we're all good. I agree he figured that was that. Little did he know that I charge them both on Uber and Via his generous tip. Don't care how much he downrated me I'll pick him up again.
> 
> Tell if I'm honest I didn't realize what he meant until I checked how much I got from Uber and how much he tipped me. Must have done this a lot.


Might have worked out. But those $21 aren't worth him complaining to Uber that he paid you cash and wants a refund. I would have refunded him the Uber fare


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Might have worked out. But those $21 aren't worth him complaining to Uber that he paid you cash and wants a refund. I would have refunded him the Uber fare


That was the first and only time something like that happened to me and to be honest I was a bit scared. It makes no sense to save a buck something. Also for a while I was worried that it would come back to bite me regardless of what I did. So I did nothing and hoped no report.


----------

